# Russian Black Bread - Recipe Interpretation



## kbreit (Aug 10, 2013)

black bread | smitten kitchen

I am baking the recipe above tonight and would like feedback. It asks for 2 cups water with a couple items, including butter, to be melted together. The recipe then calls to mix the warm yeast and melted mixture but I didn't catch where it said to let the melted mixture to cool.

I'd think this would probably kill the yeast and make it not rise well. This appearance of this doesn't seem to indicate a ton of rising is necessary but I don't want it completely dense either. Should I have waited to let the mixture cool to 105-115 prior to mixing?


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 10, 2013)

I think you need to reread the recipe.

Step one has you blooming the yeast

Step 2 has you melting butter chocolate etc. and setting it aside.

Then you go on to us a mixer to combine the flours, add in other ingredients and the two items from the first two steps.  

I don't see a problem.


----------



## kbreit (Aug 10, 2013)

I did just re-read it and still feel like I did it properly.

"At low speed, add yeast and chocolate mixtures."

They never said to cool it. It just seems it would kill the yeast and reduce rising. But maybe that is the desired consistency. I'll see in a couple of hours.



Andy M. said:


> I think you need to reread the recipe.
> 
> Step one has you blooming the yeast
> 
> ...


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 10, 2013)

First of all, the water doesn't have to be very hot to melt chocolate and butter.  Both will melt in you hand.

Second, you are instructed to set the mixture aside.  It's cooling down while set aside.

While it's set aside, you're taking the time to combine the flours etc. before to add the liquids.  If you add them separately while mixing, any residual heat will be dispersed throughout the dry ingredients.


----------



## kbreit (Aug 10, 2013)

By the time my chocolate and butter melted it ended up being pretty hot. I did set it aside and it did cool a bit but not nearly enough to be in the right temperature range. We'll see what happens. Worst that happens is I pick up one of the ingredients again and do it tomorrow night.


----------



## Oldvine (Aug 10, 2013)

If your common sense is telling you to let it cool down, let it cool down.


----------



## kbreit (Aug 10, 2013)

It's in the oven now. Lets see how it turns out.


----------



## MrsLMB (Aug 11, 2013)

kbreit said:


> By the time my chocolate and butter melted it ended up being pretty hot. I did set it aside and it did cool a bit but not nearly enough to be in the right temperature range. We'll see what happens. Worst that happens is I pick up one of the ingredients again and do it tomorrow night.


 

Sometimes it is hard to be patient .. but patience will always be rewarded.

Next time set it aside and walk away.  You will feel better about what you are doing.


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 12, 2013)

I don't know about recipe, honestly did not bother reading it. As soon as I saw the chocolate as an ingredient in Russian black bread I had to stop. Chocolate in Russian Bread is an oxymoron at best.


----------



## kbreit (Aug 12, 2013)

I made the recipe last night again but keeping the temperatures cooler. Worked much better.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 17, 2013)

That is great to hear


----------

